# metformin but no pcos diagnosed?



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi 

I hope you guys don't mind me coming on to your pcos forum - but I was interested to see if anyone could help me with a query I have that's been bugging me since I was prescribed metformin at the end of November.

I was put on clomid in August (despite already having had a cd21 test which showed I ov naturally with a prog level of around 54) anyhow after 3 months of good sized follies on cd 12 (of between 17-19mm) I still hadn't had that much longed for bfp

so in November my consultant diagnosed me 1500mg of metformin....thing is I've never been diagnosed with pcos...and the dr said during my initial tests (via ultrasound) they could find no evidence of any pcos....so why would I be on it? and what difference will this make to my ability to conceive? (I'm now on 50mg of clomid and 1500mg of met)

If anyone has any theories I'd be grateful to hear what you may think.

cheers

S
xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

metformin does a similar thing to the clomid.. it is often used to regulate your cycles
So there is a possibility that if the clomid isnt doing anything if they add the metformin into the equation it may work more effectively i was on clomid and metformin. but have signs of pco.. i also had normal hormone levels.. but the dr said that the metformin would help..It could even be that they r ensuring they r covering all angles by using it just in case theyve not spotted any pcos...

Hope others can help..

Ju x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for that Ju

the wierd thing is my cycles are regular already but my consultant does seem the type to 'cover all bases' so I guess that's what he's doing

Cheers

S
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

b3ndy

i havent heard of anyone being given metformin who isnt either diabetic or have pcos. not to say there havent been people though 
metformin is an antidiabetic drug which helps to lower insulin levels and can help with insulin resistance/glucose intolerence which a high percentage of pcos sufferers have.
The reasoning behind metformin helping to regulate cycles is because by bringing down our/fasting glucose levels it seems to kick start our hormones. but if you are regular and are ovulating im not sure why you would have been prescribed it
Have you had any tests done? like glucose intolerence etc? if not might be worth asking

I would just ask the questions to your dr and see what there reasoning behind asking you to take it are

hope this helps

love
suzie xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi suzie

I was mystified too when my consultant prescribed metformin for me, as I hadn't had any diagnosis of pcos - and when I questioned him about it he said because I was overweight (about 2 stone) I might have slight insulin resistance - no testing was offered - nada.

thing is - because they are meant to be the experts you take their word as gospel - but it's only since reading more about metformin on the ff site that I've started to question more about why the hell I'm actually on it. ok it has helped to kick start my weight loss - but there again I can do that myself if I'm following a diet properly.

I will definitely ask for the glucose test - what should I be looking for though in the results? is it a simple yes or no result? (ie you have glucose intolerance or you don't?)

thanx a mill

S
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya

with a glucose intolerance test they look at the levels at which your fasting blood sugars are and also how slow your body or quick it reacts to sugars etc, they should be able to tell you a yes or no as to whether you are insulin resistant or not.
I would question being given metformin just to help lose weight if you havent been tested for anything. Glad you are questioning it though

of course they are the professionals but doesnt hurt to question stuff 

 

suzie xx

p.s let me know how you get on


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

maybe your dr has put you on this because i have read that you can only have clomid for so many months at a time..??


----------

